# S7-Programm übersetzen/kompilieren?



## SPSstudent (15 Dezember 2009)

Gibt es wie bei TwinCAT/Codesys im SIMATIC Manager auch die Möglichkeit, ein Projekt zu übersetzen/kompilieren, damit man sieht, ob alles stimmt?

Ich bearbeite hier gerade ein SPS-Programm, habe aber keine SPS, mit der ich das testen kann.

Edit: Ich kann meine Frage glaub ich selbst beantworten:
Es ist vermutlich Zielsystem -> Objekte übersetzen und laden.
Das geht bei mir allerdings nicht (nicht anwählbar), da ein paar SIMATIC-Module fehlen


----------



## Paule (15 Dezember 2009)

Da gibt es die Baustein Konsistenzprüfung sehr Hilfreich, vor allem wenn symbolisch Programmiert wird.


----------



## SPSstudent (15 Dezember 2009)

Laut der Hilfe ist das ein zusätzliches Paket für SIMATIC. Ich find in den Menüs nichts dazu. Im Menü Ansicht soll es auch "Referenzbau / Abhängigkeitsbaum" geben. Das finde ich bei mir auch nirgends.


----------



## jabba (15 Dezember 2009)

Um Welche Sprach geht es Kop/Fup/AWL/SCL/Graph?

Ansonsten in der Projektansicht links Bausteine anklicken, rechte Taste ->Bausteinkonsistenz prüfen.


----------



## Paule (15 Dezember 2009)

Links im Baum Klick auf Bausteine > rechte Maustaste > Bausteinkonsistenz


----------



## Paule (15 Dezember 2009)

Oh jabba war schneller


----------



## asci25 (15 Dezember 2009)

Die Simatic-Software hat zumindest in den Standard-Sprachen die Macke, das man nicht speichern kann, solange der Quellcode nicht korrekt ist. Das Konsistenzprüfen geht, glaube ich, über Deine Frage hinaus. Wenn Du den Baustein speichern konntest, ist er syntaktisch korrekt. Beim SCL gibt es einen Übersetzen-Button.

Bausteinkonsistenz prüfen braucht man eigentlich nur, wenn unerklärliche Dinge passieren.


----------



## Paule (15 Dezember 2009)

asci25 schrieb:


> Das Konsistenzprüfen geht, glaube ich, über Deine Frage hinaus. Wenn Du den Baustein speichern konntest, ist er syntaktisch korrekt. Beim SCL gibt es einen Übersetzen-Button.
> 
> Bausteinkonsistenz prüfen braucht man eigentlich nur, wenn unerklärliche Dinge passieren.


wenn unerklärliche Dinge passieren. *ROFL*
Sorry, was für ein quatsch!
Du hast Dein Programm Symbolisch aufgebaut, nun schiebst Du ein neues Datenwort in den bestehenden DB (irgendwo zwischendrin, egal). 
Dann machst eine Konsistenzprüfung und überträgst dann alle geänderten Bausteine.
Und noch mal *ROFL*
Dann passieren keine unerklärlichen Dinge.


----------



## asci25 (16 Dezember 2009)

Sorry bei Siemens arbeite ich halt nicht symbolisch...Entschuldigung...
Je später die Nacht, desto aggresiver die Kommentare? Ich geh jetzt schlafen


----------



## vierlagig (16 Dezember 2009)

asci25 schrieb:


> Sorry bei Siemens arbeite ich halt nicht symbolisch...Entschuldigung...
> Je später die Nacht, desto aggresiver die Kommentare? Ich geh jetzt schlafen



wird zeit, genug scheiß für heut verzapft du hast


----------



## Paule (16 Dezember 2009)

asci25 schrieb:


> Sorry bei Siemens arbeite ich halt nicht symbolisch...


Das ist doch mal eine Aussage! *ROFL*
Gibt es dafür eine Begründung?

Gute Nacht Asci, ich freue mich auf Deine Beiträge von Morgen.


----------

